

Ask YC: What tools do you use for performance testing your web-application? - mattjung

I would like to do some performance tests on my application before getting beta. Do you know any good tools, preferably open-source, to measure response times during concurrent access? I tried out openSTA, but find it unstable and rather akward to use.
======
gscott
My problems with performance has always been bad scripting technique that I
picked up from code samples. Have some friends all use your web app at the
same time. If your system can handle 5 to 10 people at one time without
slowing down then likely you are going to be fine with more people on. I used
to have performance problems all of the time. Once I finally got tired of the
problems I had a friend review my code and he showed me what I was doing
wrong. Now I have about 300 people on the system in any given hour and no
issues.

